# Abandoned Baby Mourning Dove - What should I do?



## Dinos_Rock

Some Mourning Doves made a nest on a shelf in the gazebo in my backyard a week or two ago. Today I went out there and the mom and the two babies were on the ground. My dog killed one of the babies and the other I put back in the nest. The one that my dog killed was trying to fly away, so I assume they were on the ground because they were learning to fly. I am pretty sure that the baby that is still alive can't fly. The one that died was a little bit bigger than this one. The mom dove still hasn't come back and its almost dark. I don't want this baby to die too, because I don't think it will make it through the night without warmth. It does have feathers though. What should I do?


----------



## Dinos_Rock

Anyone? I don't mean to be impatient, but it is dark now and the mom is not back.


----------



## Charis

Is the baby fully feathered?


----------



## little bird

If the mother bird has not returned to the nest, you can take the baby in your house ...put it in a box ...with heating pad set on low under a towel and let it rest for the night. At day break put the baby back in the nest and wait at least an hour to see if the mother returns. If the mother returns... everything will most likely be ok. If the mother does not return then you are elected to be the new Mama and get back on here and get instructions of how to feed.


----------



## Grimaldy

WHere are you located Dinos?


----------



## Ahab

kaytee young bird formula works well... you can buy it at petsmart. but you might want to add a little sugar to each meal, otherwise they dont grow right (something about mourning doves... they need more energy to develop than regular pigeons.)
i raised a dove once like this. it seems to work very well.


----------

